# Phrag. Inca Ruby (from Fox Valley)



## e-spice (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's an Inca Ruby. Inca Ruby is Rosalie Dixler x besseae, very similar to Jason Fischer. I got from Fox Valley at the Chicagoland festival in 2009. It doesn't bloom very frequently but I like it when it decides to


----------



## troy (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice shape & color!!! How often do you fertilize? At what amount?


----------



## e-spice (Jan 4, 2016)

troy said:


> Very nice shape & color!!! How often do you fertilize? At what amount?



Thanks! I fertilize every time I water with MSU-type fertilizer from First Rays. I only use about 1/4 the amount recommended on the package.


----------



## troy (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you, can you post a pic of the plant?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2016)

A Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, fabulous!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow!!! Stunning one!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a beauty; nice form and deep color. Will you get it judged?


----------



## eaborne (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunning!!


----------



## trdyl (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 4, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> That's a beauty; nice form and deep color. Will you get it judged?



Yes, I plan to Tom. For some reason this flower is on a very short spike. I hope to get the next blooming judged though. Of course, it goes without saying, but great job on this one and all the other great plants you've produced at Fox Valley.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!



What took you so long?! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2016)

Some of us have to work!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2016)

That is one gorgeous red!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 4, 2016)

That is superb and looks awardable.


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## phraggy (Jan 5, 2016)

Very desireable.

Ed


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 5, 2016)

For those that might be interested in one of the breeding directions taken by us with this grex, we have three seedlings of Phrag. (Inca Ruby x Barbara Le Ann) still available on the website.


----------



## eteson (Jan 5, 2016)

What a nice cross!

... and this x fischeri is going to be also very interesting.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 5, 2016)

Here are a few from a previous blooming of this clone.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 5, 2016)

Very very nice!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 5, 2016)

My previous post mentioning the Phrag. (Inca Ruby x fischeri) seedling availability is incorrect (and has been corrected). The seedlings available online are Phrag. (Inca Ruby x Barbara Le Ann) not (IR x f) . The (x fischeri) hybrid is still in the lab and will not be available in seedling size until Spring, 2017. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2016)

stunning!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 6, 2016)

Geff - Have you tried breeding any of the clones?


----------



## e-spice (Jan 7, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Geff - Have you tried breeding any of the clones?



Hi Tom, no I haven't. Doing some hybridizing has always interested me some but I've never been able to get enough to time to really get started. I'd be glad to send you some pollen from this one if you'd like though.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks very much the offer Geff, but I already have stored pollen from our clones and some other IR hybrid flasks in the lab including the (x fischeri). If I had the same amount of growing area I had when I leased space from Hausermann's I'd take it in a minute.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2016)

That space was tiny (narrow) and superhot!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 7, 2016)

.....and yet we persevered. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes. I have not been to Chicago in a while. Maybe this summer...


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey Eric,

Try to make the 2016 Chicagoland Orchidfest at Hausermann's if you can; it would be great to finally meet you (and any other ST'ers that may be in town that weekend). The dates are 9/23 - 9/25, 2016 and we'll be one of the guest growers again this year.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2016)

We will see. Thanks.


----------

